# 1:24 Motorcycle Figures



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking at having a 1:24 scale motorcycle figures manufactured. Is there a demand for this or am I chasing a poor idea? The last company that sold these was Elita Modelle, and currently there are none available. What are your thoughts on this? Thanks for your feedback. Rgards, Dennis.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Show us some of the figures you want to cast. I'm not sure if there is a demand for them, but we would sure like to see your work


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DennisB on 05/18/2008 9:47 AM

I am looking at having a 1:24 scale motorcycle figures manufactured. Is there a demand for this or am I chasing a poor idea? The last company that sold these was Elita Modelle, and currently there are none available. What are your thoughts on this? Thanks for your feedback. Rgards, Dennis.


This seems like a great idea to me. My guess is a line of roughly 1/2 inch scale motorcycle figures would sell very well on Ebay and elsewhere. I would certainly be among those future customers.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an interesting "factoid:" There are more motorcycle riders per capita in Alaska than anywhere else in the U.S.A. The Harley-Davidson franchises seem to thrive up here, too.  I'd love to include motorcycle figures as a part of my current Phase II layout. And I wouldn't mind having some "period" ones for my 1925-era layout, either.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a well detailed 1/24th scale harley davidson off the toy rack at the local supermarket a few months back (I think Mik did the same). As I remember, the bikes came from three time periods: the 1930's; 1958; and 2000 (not sure about that last). 

However, I have not seen them down there for well over a month. 

I also remember looking at a less well detailed buy still acceptable 1/24th 4-wheeler with rider on that same rack.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know, only one Maisto motorcycle is 1:24 scale and it is shown in the accompanying picture. The three pack mentioned below is 1:18 scale. 










MAG is one company that makes a number of 1:24 scale modern racing motorcycles without riders. See 
http://www.anticsonline.co.uk/695_1.html 

IXO and Vitesse also make 1:24 scale motorcycles. See 
http://www.anticsonline.co.uk/685_1.html


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Walmart & Zellers here in Canada used to carry the 1:24 Maisto up until Xmas of last year. The only place left that carries them now is www.beartreestreet.com. They are sold in a 6 pack. The 1:18 scale that is now available widely in stores is too large a size. They are still available, just getting harder to find. Dennis.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

When I visited Juneau, Alaska on a cruise I was amazed at the number of Harley Davidson motorcycles. As far as I know, Juneau is land locked and only has 17 miles of roads. 

I searched Google for “model motorcyclists”. I found a lot of kits on E-Bay, but few riders. Have a look in the toy aisles in local Wally Marts. I found a number of beautiful die cast fire trucks this way. 

I rode bikes for twenty-five years. Searching through all those model kits sure was tempting, but I already have more projects than I can handle.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Maistro Harley superglide and sportster. I also have Master Toys Fatboy. They all said 1:24, but when I measure them from front to back, they are larger than the scales they claim. The maistros are somewhere between 1:20.32 and 1:19 scale. The Master toys is 1:18. 
I tried a 1:20.32 wire frame of a 5 foot 6 inch individual and they fit pretty good on all 3. Best on the sportster because he looks kind of small for the Superglide and almost childlike for the fatboy.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Muscle Machines used to make a line of choppers based on Jesse James and Orange County Choppers. The 1/18 are too big, but they also had a line in 1/31. I stumbled on a closeout at Dollar General and they were only 75 cents, so I bought all 20! I'm building the Piko Harley shop kit, and considering how small the building is to begin with these fit right in. Unfortunately, no riders.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have discovered that Elita Modelle is still in business but deals only in Europe now. They were also the maker of the LGB line of figures. They still make some figures but have discontinued the biker figure line. There is a void here, is it worth filling? I have lined up a manufacturer but the price might be too high. Question....Would an eight dollar price tag be too high? What would be a decent asking price for a motorcycle figure? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks for your help. Dennis.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/18/2008 11:59 AM
Here's an interesting "factoid:" There are more motorcycle riders per capita in Alaska than anywhere else in the U.S.A. The Harley-Davidson franchises seem to thrive up here, too.  I'd love to include motorcycle figures as a part of my current Phase II layout. And I wouldn't mind having some "period" ones for my 1925-era layout, either. 










Wait......................Let me get this strait. You're saying that in our COLDEST state, more people ride motorcycles than in any other state? 

They must have more internal heat than I.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Get your motors running. Get out on the highway. Looking for adventure............


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 05/23/2008 6:27 AM

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/18/2008 11:59 A_M __Here's an interesting "factoid:" There are more motorcycle riders per capita in Alaska than anywhere else in the U.S.A. The Harley-Davidson franchises seem to thrive up here, too. I'd love to include motorcycle figures as a part of my current Phase II layout. And I wouldn't mind having some "period" ones for my 1925-era layout, either. _



Wait......................Let me get this strait. You're saying that in our COLDEST state, more people ride motorcycles than in any other state? They must have more internal heat than I.


That's what I said. Check this out--a proclamation from our governor making May "Motorcycle Awareness Month:" 
WHEREAS, Alaska has more registered motorcycles per capita than any other state[/b], yet motorcycles are still the minority users of the Alaska road system. WHEREAS, in 80-90 percent of all accidents involving a motorcycle, it is the other motorist’s fault. Motorcyclists everywhere face a constant threat to personal safety caused by a lack of alertness of the driving public. It is imperative all motorists operate with caution near motorcyclists. WHEREAS, Alaska Bikers Advocating Training and Education (ABATE) is a nonprofit organization of motorcycle riders and non-riders dedicated to both education and preservation of freedom of the road. ABATE believes that with training we can all become more proficient motorists. Fewer risks for motorcyclists will be the result of well-educated drivers. 



WHEREAS, the Divison of Motor Vehicles (DMV) is a member of the Motorcycle Safety Foundation (MSF) and uses its testing procedures to license Alaska’s motorcycle riders. 



WHEREAS, DMV recognizes ABATE’s MSF training and rider education curriculum. In 2002, ABATE was approved by the Alaska DMV to administer regular DMV motorcyclist endorsement testing. MSF training through ABATE will provide the rider with a motorcyclist endorsement without any further testing from the DMV upon the rider’s successful completion of the course. 



NOW, THEREFORE, I, Sarah Palin, Governor of the state of Alaska, do hereby proclaim May 2008 as: 



Motorcycle Awareness Month 



in Alaska, and encourage all Alaska motorists to make themselves more aware of what is going on around them, so our highways can be safer for all who use them. 



Dated: April 15, 2008


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Jada made some bikers in 1/24 scale as part of their "Homies" line. They're called "Homierollerz Motorcycle Club".


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The Homies line of figures are so pathetic in style you can't give them away. They look more like clowns than bikers. Hobby needs a serious looking biker, not Bozo the Clown. That is what I am working on. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Some of the Homies are supposed to look like clowns.  And you're right about not giving them away. Homies are so popular they have sold very well. If cost is not an issue, there are other scale model motorcycles with "serious looking bikers" available. I think Richard could do an excellent rider figure, but I doubt he could sell enough to make it worth his time.


----------

